# C# daten senden / empfangen mit SINAUT MD720-3



## live5o (19 August 2014)

Hallo,

Für meine Diplomarbeit möchte ich daten senden\empfagne über eine C# andwenung.

Soll so aussehen:
SIPLUS S7-300 + Füllstandssensor + SINAUT MD720-3  <----> PC (C# Anwendung) + SINAUT MD720-3

Wie ich im .Net die Schnitstelle anspreche usw. weiß ich aber Siemens arbeitet da ja mit einem Protokoll IEC 60780 hat vl. jemand erfahrung damit ?


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (19 August 2014)

Bist du dir bei der IEC Norm sicher? Du meinst bestimmt das Fernwirkprotokoll IEC 60870, außer du willst in KKW rummachen ;-)

Damit die Siemens CPU Fernwirken kann, benötigst du nicht nur das Modem sondern auch eine entsprechende Sinaut-Baugruppe in der SPS, die auch mit der entsprechenden Software projektiert, und im SPS-Programm entsprechend programmiert wird. Man _muss_ aber kein Fernwirkprotokoll verwenden, man kann das Modem auch für andere Dinge benutzen.

Welche Baugruppen hast du in deinem SPS-Rack noch eingebaut?
Und welche Schnittstelle möchtest du von .Net aus ansprechen?


----------



## live5o (19 August 2014)

ja das kein sein die  SPS bekomme ich noch... 

Ich möchte momentan einaml versuchen das GPRS Modem mit dem PC zu verbinden über eine Serielle schnitstelle...
Wie ich das im .net mache weiß ich aber das Modem soll dann daten an die an die SPS senden und eben die Struktur wie die daten übermittelt werden bzw. wohin sie gesendet werden sollen.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (19 August 2014)

Solange du nicht weißt welche Hardware eingebaut wird, kannst du nichts vorbereiten.

Es könnte auch sein dass in der SPS ein ganz "normaler" serieller CP eingebaut wird. Dann ist das Modem ja nur eine drahtlose Verlängerung. D.h. du schickst einen Bytestrom rein, der in der SPS über entsprechende Programm-Funktionen aus der seriellen Karte wieder ausgelesen werden kann.

Wenn du Sinaut mit dem Fernwirkprotokoll machen willst, wird das eine ganz andere Baustelle, bzw. Großbaustelle. Ich kenne eine Firma die sich selber an Siemens-Sinaut Hardware fernwirktechnisch angekoppelt hat, laut deren Aussage hält sich Siemens nicht so ganz an den Standard.


----------



## Lars Weiß (19 August 2014)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Wenn du Sinaut mit dem Fernwirkprotokoll machen willst, wird das eine ganz andere Baustelle, bzw. Großbaustelle. Ich kenne eine Firma die sich selber an Siemens-Sinaut Hardware fernwirktechnisch angekoppelt hat, laut deren Aussage hält sich Siemens nicht so ganz an den Standard.



Meinst du den Standart 60870-5-104 ?


----------



## Lars Weiß (19 August 2014)

Mal nebenbei gefragt, was ist das Thema deiner Diplomarbeit ?


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (19 August 2014)

Lars Weiß schrieb:


> Meinst du den Standart 60870-5-104 ?


Da gehe ich von aus, es gibt doch nur diesen einen Fernwirk-Standard oder?

Ich weiß aber nicht ob es stimmt dass Siemens da wieder ein paar Besonderheiten hat, wundern würde es mich nicht.


----------



## Lars Weiß (19 August 2014)

104 ist über IP, 101 seriell, 103 ist ein Standard für Schutzgeräte, sind halt alle in der 60870 beschrieben. Eigentlich hält sich Siemens sehr genau an den Standard, allerdings habe ich mich  nur mit der 104 ausführlich beschäftigt, da wir nur IP basierende WAN-Netze unterhalten.


----------



## live5o (19 August 2014)

Also soweit ich das verstehe ist es dan das Protokoll IEC60870-5-101

So sollte es aussehen:



Ich weiß jetzt in erster linie wie mein datenpacket aussehen müss das ich vom PC (über die .net Anwendung und die RS232 Schnitst) an das Modem sende,
 welches die Daten dann an die  SPS sendet und umgekehrt von SPS zum PC.


----------



## Lars Weiß (19 August 2014)

Nette Aufgabe. Da hast du ja was vor dir. Hast du die Norm ? Oder eine Lib für .NET ? Hast du überhaupt was an Unterlagen ?


----------



## live5o (19 August 2014)

Naja ich hab schon mal das Modem... und ein paar pdf dokumente über SPILUS RIC bzw. dem Standart IEC IEC60870-5-101

Oder werden solche Desktop Anwendungen über das TIA Protal erstellt, ich hab mir die LibNoDave,DotNetSiemensPLCToolBoxLibrary angesehen aber ich verbinde mich nicht per TCP sondern über RS232.

Ja das es keine leichte aufgabe ist hab ich befüchtet und momentan bin ich auch etwas ratlos...


----------



## Lars Weiß (19 August 2014)

Verrätst du uns das Thema deiner Diplomarbeit?


----------



## live5o (19 August 2014)

Fernwirktechnik (SIPLUS RIC)


----------



## Lars Weiß (19 August 2014)

Und warum muss es der serielle Mist sein? Das verbaut doch heute kein Mensch mehr. Rede mal mit deinem Prof. ob du nicht die 104 umsetzten kannst, dann hast du es etwas einfacher. Was du auf jeden Fall brauchst, ist die Norm.


----------



## live5o (19 August 2014)

Weil das teil neu gekauft wurde und für was neueres anscheinend kein budget mehr da ist....


----------



## Lars Weiß (20 August 2014)

Ja dann hau rein. Ziel des ganzen ist es ja dann wohl einen Treiber für eine Leitstelle bzw. eine Fernwirkzentrale zu schreiben. Wie gesagt, du brauchst die Norm. In der ist die Kommunikation beschrieben. Gibt es z.B. hier: http://www.beuth.de/de/norm/din-en-60870-5-101/67597344 . Weiter kann ich dir ein Tool empfehlen, das von einem den Programmierer der Siemensianern geschrieben wurde, den IEC-Tester. Dieses Tool simuliert eine Zentrale und ist sehr hilfreich wenn man die Norm selbst umsetzten will. Das Tool ist Freeware und auf Anfrage bekommt man es zu gemailt.


----------



## live5o (20 August 2014)

hmm ok danke ich werde dann mal mein glück versuchen....


----------



## Pipboy (23 August 2014)

Sorry, aber ich fürchte diese Nummer kannst du getrost abblasen.
Hat jemand von den Leuten die das vorgeschlagen haben mal ins Handbuch geschaut?

Das MD720 macht auf IP/GPRS Basis einzig und allein Siemens eigene Protokolle.
Damit bekommst du nicht mal eine native TCP Verbindung hin, geschweige denn ein IEC Protokoll o.ä.
Man müsste nicht IEC, sonden MSC(sec) in dem C# Programm nachbauen.
Dazu gibt es keine Norm, zusätzlich sind beide in der Übertragung "verschlüsselt".

Mit einem vertretbaren Aufwand wird dir das nicht gelingen behaupte ich.

Grüße



> ●  MSC- - Protokoll
> *Proprietäres Protokoll*, das im OPC-Modus für die produktive Kommunikation über TCP-
> Verbindungen verwendet wird. Das Protokoll ermöglicht die Authentifizierung der
> Kommunikationspartner und eine einfache Verschlüsselung. Das MSC-Protokoll wird von
> ...


----------



## Lars Weiß (23 August 2014)

Das Modem unterstützt Im Terminal-Modus CSD. Mittels AT-Befehlen auf Einwahl konfigurieren und gut ist.


----------



## live5o (27 August 2014)

Also AT - Befehle würde klingt recht einfach wenn man dann so auch daten an die SPS senden kann bzw. empfangen kann.


----------

